# Is it ok for rabbits to have ice?



## Link (May 13, 2014)

I dropped some ice around where my rabbit runs around. Is it okay if he eats is or should i pick it up? I know it's been hot and he has shown interest in the cold solidified water... I am giving him cold water in his water bottle too even thougn the ice cubes wont fit. So is it okay if he eats straight ice?


----------



## ChocoClover (May 13, 2014)

Straight ice is great. In fact, I often will give my rabbits ice on hot days. Rabbits need to stay cool and ice is good for that. If it is warm where he is, that's an added benefit. The only time I wouldn't give my rabbits straight ice is if they were unhealthy or if the weather was really cold.


----------



## HototMama (May 14, 2014)

most rabbits enjoy licking and chewing on ice. like Choco said, it is great for hot days.


----------

